# Leonard Cohen dead at 82



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

2016 has been a sad year for music.



















Singer-songwriter Leonard Cohen has died, according to his official Facebook page. He was 82. His latest album You Want It Darker came out in October. The note on Facebook reads, "We have lost one of music's most revered and prolific visionaries." The cause of Cohen's death has not been disclosed. Find the full statement below. "My father passed away peacefully at his home in Los Angeles with the knowledge that he had completed what he felt was one of his greatest records," Cohen's son, Adam Cohen, said. "He was writing up until his last moments with his unique brand of humor."

Cohen was also a noted poet and novelist. Before the release of his 1967 debut Songs of Leonard Cohen, he had published his first two novels: The Favourite Game and Beautiful Losers. He continued to publish poetry throughout his life. He initially switched over to songwriting after being disappointed from his lack of financial success as a writer.

He was first discovered by Columbia talent scout John H. Hammond-who also signed Bob Dylan, Aretha Franklin, Bruce Springsteen, and more-in 1967, releasing his first album Songs of Leonard Cohen that year. It featured his breakout song "Suzanne." Cohen is perhaps best known for penning the 1984 song "Hallelujah," which was covered many times over (by John Cale, Jeff Buckley, Bob Dylan, Willie Nelson, and many more). He was inducted into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame in 2008.

Prior to the release of You Want It Darker, Cohen gave an interview where he addressed his declining health and mortality. "I am ready to die," he said. "I hope it's not too uncomfortable." Earlier this year, it was revealed that Cohen sent a letter to his muse and long-time friend Marianne Ihlen just two days before she died. "Well Marianne, it's come to this time when we are really so old and our bodies are falling apart and I think I will follow you very soon. Know that I am so close behind you that if you stretch out your hand, I think you can reach mine." (During a Q&A session behind the new album in October, Cohen retracted his statement about death, saying "I've always been into self-dramatization. I intend to live forever... I intend to stick around until 120.")

Source: http://pitchfork.com/news/67364-leonard-cohen-dead-at-82/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

As a tribute: 
Jeff Buckley-Hallelujah


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I just finished listening to his latest CD, "You Want It Darker" and i teared up. Leonard Cohen is gone, and just like David Bowie, he made sure his last gift to humanity is a masterpiece of an album.:angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Another Legend bites the dust, it must be the season for it oh and age.............


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm glad I got his last cd (from my wife) before he died.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Never heard of him before.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Florestan said:


> Never heard of him before.


Give him a chance


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

RIP... looks like a sad week for North America.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Rest in peace Mr. Cohen..... I wonder if democracy ever coming ..... so Take This Waltz in heaven.....


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Between Johnny Cash, David Bowie, and Leonard Cohen, they broke the pop-culture stereotype that only the young are worth listening to. I mean, Cohen was 82 and people still wanted to hear him. It is notable that the rock genre has lasted to the degree that someone can produce a lifetime of works and end with remarkable valedictory albums.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

PresenTense said:


> Give him a chance


Listening to clips of The Complete Studio Albums Collection on Amazon as I surf TC right now. It is not the genre that I am focused on right now, and it is a bit slow, but I'll keep it in mind for the future. Definitely a huge repository of poetry very nicely set to music.


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

One of the greatest songwriters of the last 50 years. His health has been deteriorating in recent months but his last album shows no decline in his creative powers - a man fearlessly facing his own demise. The only time I saw him in concert was at Edinburgh castle in 2008 - one of the finest concerts by anyone I have ever attended. He closed the show with this song:






Thank you LC, RIP


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

One of my true heroes! I cried some tears when I heard, put on Bird on a Wire, and realized he's still around like I know him: In sounds and words that are deep and meaningful.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

He lived into old age and was praised as an important artist during his lifetime, seems like he was a pretty fortunate man.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

RIP to a music / poetry hero of mine


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

jurianbai said:


> RIP... looks like a sad week for North America.


That's an understatement.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Bluecrab said:


> That's an understatement.


Something's wrong in the process that forces us into a bad choice.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

So I guess the question now becomes Dylan vs. Cohen? Which is/was the best?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

We'll just ignore that ill-timed question.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> Between Johnny Cash, David Bowie, and Leonard Cohen, they broke the pop-culture stereotype that only the young are worth listening to. I mean, Cohen was 82 and people still wanted to hear him. It is notable that the rock genre has lasted to the degree that someone can produce a lifetime of works and end with remarkable valedictory albums.


I wonder when this pop music stereotype set in, was it in the 50s or before that? I mean, one would think when Europe had mainly two choices, classical or folk music, that people who liked folk music didn't care about ages of performers.


----------

